# Visiting Tourists



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Just a query but can anyone confirm that you can stay in Canada for as long as 6mths as a visitor? also can one work as a vistor or different visa be needed for this.

The reason i ask is if the wife and i cant get all the funds due the Feb 27th the last day before my WHV expires (12mth validity date) can i then enter as a vistor for 6mths...leave the Canada for a week and then re-enter for another 6mths, etc but also work as well while visiting.


----------



## Freddy_uk (Feb 11, 2012)

No you cant work and their is no guarantee they will let you back in thr country so soon after leaving (may suspect you plan to work without a suitable visa).


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

So if i cant get all the funds together, tickets, accommodation, etc by this 12mths is up my only option is a skilled visa placement...but there are only 2 IT occupations on the list...computer programming and management (project)

I maybe better off to aim for one of these fields with in IT...as im currently a deployment engineer (SOE, Desktop Support, Systems)

Im currently 31 and have been just only by 2wks before my 31st birthday the WHV program...(phew that was a close one) so hopefully ill be able to make this one a reality. The wife is fine as she is 26.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Is doing volunteering work within Canada allowed on a visitor visa? we are just trying to keep all our options open i we cant get the money together in time.

Perhaps i could enter on as a visitor...look for work and if an employer is happy to hire me (employer apply for a LMO) i could then be eligible to apply for a working visa, is this an option if it arises or is this route not allowed?

Our thing holding us back is getting all our money together for proof of funds, i have already go go a connection for accommodation now, etc.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Can anyone please assist on my last 2 comments?


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

GRETZKY427 said:


> Is doing volunteering work within Canada allowed on a visitor visa? we are just trying to keep all our options open i we cant get the money together in time.
> 
> Perhaps i could enter on as a visitor...look for work and if an employer is happy to hire me (employer apply for a LMO) i could then be eligible to apply for a working visa, is this an option if it arises or is this route not allowed?
> 
> Our thing holding us back is getting all our money together for proof of funds, i have already go go a connection for accommodation now, etc.


Yes, you can volunteer on a visitor visa, my wife did it for a year while her PR was being processed.

You aren't supposed to technically enter as a visitor and seek work... But it's done all the time. Just don't tell the IO at POE that (and you will need an onward ticket).


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> Yes, you can volunteer on a visitor visa, my wife did it for a year while her PR was being processed.
> 
> You aren't supposed to technically enter as a visitor and seek work... But it's done all the time. Just don't tell the IO at POE that (and you will need an onward ticket).


Do you mean a return ticket, so im suppose to purchase a return ticket for in 6mths time from when i land.

Curious as to why i cant enter as a visitor, look for work and if offered work change my status to a work visa (apply for) if i get work.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

GRETZKY427 said:


> Do you mean a return ticket, so im suppose to purchase a return ticket for in 6mths time from when i land.
> 
> Curious as to why i cant enter as a visitor, look for work and if offered work change my status to a work visa (apply for) if i get work.


In order to enter Canada (or the US or Australia or NZ or UK, etc...) as a visitor you have to have proof of onward travel ("you don't have to go home, but you can't stay here") before the the visitor visa expires.

You can enter Canada as a visitor, as a visitor you are not supposed to be looking for work. However, many people do enter as a "visitor", look for work, company gets a LMO for them and they flagpole to get their TWP.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Liam(at)Large, what kind of volunteering was your wife doing?


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

EVHB said:


> Liam(at)Large, what kind of volunteering was your wife doing?


She volunteered at a school (teachers aid, etc...) and at a local SPCA (all sorts, from admin to dog walking).


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok, thank you. That's the kind of volunteer work you can do. I volunteered in the local library myself, and afterwards for Habitat for Humanity and for an organization that offered settlement support and language classes for immigrants. No problem to do those kind of jobs.

But don't expect to work as an volunteer in IT or finance (background of Gretzky & his wife). Unless it is in a not-for-profit organization. But not at a bank or an a 'real' company, as that seems to be against the rules (labour law / unions).


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

EVHB said:


> Ok, thank you. That's the kind of volunteer work you can do. I volunteered in the local library myself, and afterwards for Habitat for Humanity and for an organization that offered settlement support and language classes for immigrants. No problem to do those kind of jobs.
> 
> But don't expect to work as an volunteer in IT or finance (background of Gretzky & his wife). Unless it is in a not-for-profit organization. But not at a bank or an a 'real' company, as that seems to be against the rules (labour law / unions).


After my wife got PR she worked for a large travel agency, and they had a European volunteer for about 3 months while she got her WHV sorted, however, I wouldn't say its the norm. Bank/finance, def not, IT could be possible if you found a smaller business, but not as likely (in this scenario, many IT companies take unpaid interns or college placements and get a gov't tax or other incentive for doing so).


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

So pretty much do it the right way and either go for the WHV or skilled visa route...not the visitor route...


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Its official i wont be going to Canada on our 2yrs WHV due to financial constrants :-(...im 31 currently so this would have been my last shot even though i had been approved for my WHV but it will just run out on the 28th feb 2014 when i would have been due to leave Australia.

Lucky my wife is only 26 so she can still do this WHV for up to 2yrs and ill just go over with her on a 6mth visiting visa with a return flight back at the 6mth mark.

Hopefully is she can find work and full time work at that, if all goes well apply for a working visa and include me as her spouse on her application hence i should be eligible to stay longer then the 6mths ??? can anyone confirm this with me ???


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

If your wife has a skilled job and can get an LMO she can include you in her TWP application and you should be granted an open work permit matching the term of her TWP.

Alternately, you could get the job, LMO, etc... and she'd get the open work permit.

If you plan to enter Canada this way, I wouldn't go through customs together. You as a visitor your wife on a WHV, the IO might be suspicious you don't intend to leave and deny you entry.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

My wife works in Finnace Sector (Credit), i havent actually checked if she comes under a skilled vias but ill be certain to check this out.

So say a week difference or something like that would be enough or do you mean more like a month after each other then enter.

I just read this on another forum:

" He could have sent in a request to extend his visitor visa. Even if he would have gotten a no answer, it buys him a couple of more months in the country while they process. An extend of visa should be filed 30 days before his visit visa expires but you can probably get away with it until it's actually expired. Should your visa expire, as long as it's less than 90 days, you can file a restoration of status form.

Since LMO and work permit can take a long time, it might not be the best idea to come to Canada planning to stay and wait for a work permit. Better to go, get the job offer and then go back home and work, save up some more money instead of staying here for months, eating up your savings. Once you get your LMO and work permit papers, you just have to go to the border to activate. I have heard of people doing this but don't know anybody personally "


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Same day, just use different officers and go through separately.

Yes, you can apply to extend a visitors visa, it's not likely without cause, but (as noted above) will buy you some extra time.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Whats the link for the NOC List 2013 ?

I can only find this one...Quick Search - Results


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Specific eligibility criteria – Federal skilled workers


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

To qualify as skilled your wife's job must be listed in Skill Level 0, A or B in the National Occupational Classification. Here's the link CIC gives:

Welcome to the National Occupational Classification 2011


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

I see there are 24 occupations but what about the occupations that are on the full NOC List are these included? because if so my wife would full under 1 or more of the job classifications.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

As long as the job/LMO is for a NOC skill level 0, A or B (and the offer is for longer than 6 months) you can apply for an open work permit with her TWP.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ive tried to find a phone number for the Consulate Of Canada in Sydney so i can discuss our situation and what our best move would be but alll i can find is an email address...i suppose that will do.

I just dont want to get over then and then i be sent back (6mth visiting visa) and my wife can continue on (2yr WHV)

But then as long as i have a return plane ticket to Australia after the 6mths ill be fine to go thru with my wife together...i mean she looks for work while i stay home and relax lol...


----------

